# Looking for Great Pyr. for LGD



## RedBuffalo (Feb 1, 2013)

I am in search of a great pyr. puppy, preferrably a female. I would like to find one close to where I live. I live in NE Arkansas close to the Missouri line. Thanks!!


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

We may have a few Anatolian/Pyrs puppies around mid April. They are due to be born next week. We have 7 of them reserved already but if you would be interested, I can put you on the list. She usually has pretty large litters.

We are in Gainesville, about 15 miles from the AR line. We are in Mountain Home fairly regularly and will be there every Saturday for the farmer's market starting in April.


----------



## RedBuffalo (Feb 1, 2013)

That sounds good. Mountain Home is only about an hour from me. Please put me on the list for a female. And how much do you charge for the puppies?


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

Can you email me with your real name and phone # so I can let you know when they are born and give you updates on when they will be ready to be picked up. If you send me your email address, I can send you pictures.

We get $75 without first shots/worming and $100 with.


----------

